# *fish Vs Sister* Rant



## PhilipPhish (Mar 6, 2011)

So my stupid sister is all "Fish only have a memory of 3 seconds! Fish are dumb! Blahdy blahdy blah"

So I have to explain to her how smart betta fish are.

My fish Philip, he remembers me, and my mom because we are the ones who have taken care of him. My mom used to feed him sometimes, but she stopped after I got my tank, but Philip still gets really excited when she comes into my room and he blows bubbles at her and everything.

Of course he remembers me, but as some of you might know, my little sister tried to kill him and red (succeeded with red..), so now when she comes into my room, he hides in his plants till she leaves. Then he flares up at her sometimes!

Its just ridiculous. Goldfish are the ones with a 3 sec. memory, and even then that's still a lie!

My grandpa used to have 2 gold fish and they were BFFS! But one died and the one that's left was never the same!

*sigh* people are so obnoxious sometimes. NO ONE UNDERSTANDS!(with the exception of a few)... My mom kinda does, but shes my mom...

My sister wanted to keep a koi fish in a bowl! A BOWL! I shouldn't allow her and her BF to get a fish...they are both horrid fishkeepers and neither of them make me proud.

__________________________________________________________
IDK...but let me know your opinions!

: )


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

yeah, I believe mythbusters debunked the whole 3 second memory thing.

I think this thread definitely shows they're rather smart and do have a memory as well


----------



## PhilipPhish (Mar 6, 2011)

OMG I know right! When she gets home I'm showing her the R2 Fish traiing asap!

Mythbusters is a win! : )


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

yeah, Mythbusters disproved the goldfish memory myth. and, bettas have memories way longer, imo. :3 Theo was so easy to train, in fact! he's blind, so he always had trouble finding his pellets, so i trained him to eat out of a floating, plastic ring. he knows that when i remove the divider that acts as a lid to his tank, food will come, and he rushes over to the place where the ring sits. :d i've had him for MONTHS, and he hasn't forgotten that!


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

sorry to hear about red. what did she do in the end to red? my brother is "a fish is just a fish" person also. he isnt that bad of a potential fish owner but his mentality to take care of fish isnt enough.


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

How old is your sister? I mean you said when Red died she had dumped a bunch of toys in the tank and tore him to shreds...If she has a boyfriend then she has to at least be in her teens right? Someone like that has issues. (No offense but I mean if she kills your fish then hits you for yelling at her and says it doesn't matter...Then somethings messed up there.)


----------



## PhilipPhish (Mar 6, 2011)

I have 2 sisters, the little one killed red, but my older sister says fish are dumb and wants to put a koi in a bowl...

Ty is 15 and clearly don't know what shes talking about, and kenzie is 8...8 years old! She acts like shes 4...she was like 7 when she killed red...

Luimeril: aww! that's so cute! I wanna tech my old man fish some tricks like that!

Nel3: She dumped food in Philip and reds tanks, she had toys and stuff in there tanks and she had torn their fins. Though Reds body wasn't there, his fins were... it was so sad! I almost died that day! The only fish in the world that I had ever seen that had such beautiful color, but yeah... We couldn't find his body anywhere in the tank, so I had to clean the bowl... I buried one of his fins in a small jar in my backyard... weird huh...

Anyway...this will be an interesting thing to tell her when she gets home from here moms!


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

PhilipPhish said:


> I have 2 sisters, the little one killed red, but my older sister says fish are dumb and wants to put a koi in a bowl...
> 
> Ty is 15 and clearly don't know what shes talking about, and kenzie is 8...8 years old! She acts like shes 4...she was like 7 when she killed red...
> 
> ...


 
:shock::shock: wow, thats rather disturbing. sounds like she was jackie the ripper from how red died. i could see that she was rather young when she did it but to be that brutal is a disturbing thing. i though that maybe she just took the fish out of the water or put it in some other place with unfit water. i thought it was just a clueless/uniformed method to take care of a fish that took red out.


----------



## limeslide (Jun 16, 2011)

That's just plain mean. :I 

Why the poop did she put toys in your tank? Didn't you tell your mom? She killed a living creature, doesn't she deserve some sort of punishment? Even though fish memory isn't comparable to a human's (Haha, I take that back... sort of... xD), they still know who feeds them, who their enemies are, what food they like best.... they aren't stupid animals... like some people.

Why does your sister tell you this? Does she have no life? "Oh, haha, I'm going to annoy my sister by dishing her fish", why would anyone think that? :I She really has a messed up mind, or something. Doesn't she know fish are live animals, just like her? 

Sorry if this offends you but some people are the most nastiest people ever... you should try placing a lock on your lid, maybe your siblings decide to do something to your current fish...

I mean, I fight with my brother a lot because he is obnoxious and annoying, but he knows what being alive is, he respects what I do to make my fish happy and even likes helping me sometimes, seeing what my fish are doing or helping me feed them. At least he has some common sense...


----------



## Adabell (Jul 9, 2011)

Your sister's behavior is quite disturbing to me. If she thinks that it's funny to pour objects into an aquarium that doesn't belong to her and that it's funny to kill a living creature that can feel just like a human then she needs to have a serious talk with someone. At that age it's disturbing that she's so brutal.


----------



## PhilipPhish (Mar 6, 2011)

my sisters are quite disturbed... unfortunatly my mom didnt punish my sister...
my little sister has abused many a betta fish. she takes them out and puts makeup on then and stuff... same with our dog ruger.

neither of them clearly understand the point of animals and their well being.
we put tigger up high so only me and my mom can get him down and feed him. philip is in my room on my desk, so hes safe.


----------



## Ashleigh (May 28, 2011)

Sometimes I think even fish have a better memory than me -__-". What made your sister wanna kill your fish though? Boredom?


----------



## PhilipPhish (Mar 6, 2011)

I havent a clue. I was at cello practice and my mom came to pick me up and kenzie called her and told her red was dead and there was something wrong with philip. I cried the whole way home and I was at my sisters throat when we ggot home.


----------



## Ashleigh (May 28, 2011)

Awwww, that's so horrible. D: My sister would never do that...


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

I think your sisters need a good talking to....

Why did you little sister put make-up on a betta fish?


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

All these people keep saying she needs a talking to.. You're much stronger than me because I would have slapped her really hard and like threw her down.

She literally like cut off his fins? Thats horrible that your mom didn't even punish her.


----------



## Ashleigh (May 28, 2011)

Did the betta survive the makeup your sister put on him?


----------



## Adabell (Jul 9, 2011)

Hearing about all of the things she did to that poor betta is making me sad. Since when is a fish suitable to put makeup on? I'd understand this behavior if it was a much younger person doing it because they don't know better, but she does this at 8 years old? My niece was given a pet betta that she named Toby, but a few months later she took him out of the water without knowing better and killed him. I sat her down and had a talk with her about how it hurts the fishies to take them out of water.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

for a child younger than 4, what she did is understandable. they don't know better at that age, and need to be taught how to care for animals.

if she's older than 4, she's disturbed and needs to be punished, because that's horrible and shows that she may not have the ability to care for animals. i'm not trying to be mean, i'm just saying it like it is. :/ she needs to be punished for killing the fish, and needs to be taught how to properly care for ANY animal, be it a dog, cat, horse, or fish.

it bothers me when children show no remorse for killing animals. >.>;


----------



## PhilipPhish (Mar 6, 2011)

neither of my sisters are very nice to me or my pets...its really quite sad that a 15 year old and an 8 year old would act this way. I've always had fish and other animals... ive always been nice to them...


----------



## Adabell (Jul 9, 2011)

PhilipPhish said:


> neither of my sisters are very nice to me or my pets...its really quite sad that a 15 year old and an 8 year old would act this way. I've always had fish and other animals... ive always been nice to them...


Is it possible to try and set boundaries? Ask your mother if she can enforce these boundaries if you decide to make them. Siblings tend to respect boundaries if the parents are supporting them (At least in my house :|).


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

Oh my gosh I still can't get over how you didn't like attack your sister. If I had a sister who did this to one of my fish I would like cut her hair off and like throw her into the pool when it's dirty and green LOL. Times like this make me thankful I only have a half sister and brother half way across the country..

Again I'm sorry for your loss.. Do me a favor and just smack your sister like really hard for me and give me all of the details ok?


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

same here, i'd make sure that my sibling would remember the consequences of mangling a fish.


----------



## Ashleigh (May 28, 2011)

@Jrf456

You say 'like' alot ahaha. It's okay though I do too in person.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

There is no way I'd be able control myself if someone did that to one of my bettas; Josh and Max, or my guinea pig, Splee. 

This is what I probably would've done:
-picked up who ever did it and thrown them across the room. If they were to fat, I would shove them into a wall. 
-then I would kick everyone out of my room (literally) and tend to my injured companion.
- then I would break down into tears


----------



## masshiimarro (Apr 16, 2011)

wow.. my gosh. even my CATS know better. i always tell them no, and they actually back off... theyve never even tried fishing for my fish.. and i have a lot of cats.. 
no offense, but someone really needs to teach that girl a thing or two about respect for animals.. at that age, they really should start knowing better. or if she does, she needs to see a counselor.. -.=;;


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yeah, definitely a counselor. This kind of thoughtless brutality starts with animals and ends up with humans.  I'm very sad your mom isn't disciplining your younger sister when she harms another living creature. It sounds like both mom and sis need some counseling. And older sis needs to just focus on herself, since it sounds like that's all she wants to do anyway.


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Neil D said:


> There is no way I'd be able control myself if someone did that to one of my bettas; Josh and Max, or my guinea pig, Splee.
> 
> This is what I probably would've done:
> -picked up who ever did it and thrown them across the room. If they were to fat, I would shove them into a wall.
> ...


 If someone did that to Akira or Kai...They wouldn't have the chance to run away I'd kick their rears then and there and tell them to get out before I throw 'em out.

Someone at eight should know better...A teenager should know better too. I think they honestly need help OP no offense but hurting animals like Sakura-chan said will lead up to humans in the future.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

We're all glad you're a responsible, caring fish owner, PhilipPhish.


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

That is very disturbing... You should see the look on my face...

Behavior like that, without any remorse, is a huge red flag. That's how serial killers start.. It shows compulsive behavior, a damaged concious, and the ability to be violent without feeling guilty over it. You will see this show up when she interacts with other children, will probably start getting in trouble at school, will begin to become more socially reserved, etc.

Sounds like little 8 year old NEEDS a counselor. NEEDS. The 15 year old? A good talking to because her attitude _needs_ to change. Just because she's a teenage girl doesn't allow her to be all-mighty brat with a "I don't care about nuffin!" attitude. She needs to gain some respect and responsibility.

I swear to God, if someone messed with my animals, this would not fly. Animals are the most innocent creatures, what will they do to humans, who are not innocent at all?


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

"I swear to God, if someone messed with my animals, this would not fly. Animals are the most innocent creatures, what will they do to humans, who are not innocent at all?"

So true!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I feel the only reason animals should be killed is for food, the way nature intended. Then we use ALL the parts including bone and organs. The way the Native Americans did. (not saying we should live in Tee Pees or anything, but...


----------



## PhilipPhish (Mar 6, 2011)

My sister has kinda stopped being mean to all of our fish, but she still worries me when she comes into my room and looks at Philip...

She more abusive towards the dogs now because she knows I'll chew her out for killing fish. But I can't do anything about the dogs cause they aren't mine.

My older sister is a butt all the way around. 
She claims to have bred Oscar chiclids and stuff, but she don't know the first thing about fish and fish care. I know more about Betta and Koi then she does and I still don't know everything!

Both my sisters are spoiled rotten brats.
Ty don't have to pay 25 dollars for her phone EVERY MONTH, I do. I buy all the things fro my fish, I buy most of the stuff in my room!

My mom spoils them but I have to work all day just to be able to pay for my phone every month. If I want to have fish, I have to pay for food, rocks, light bulbs, tanks, the fish, everything!

But my mom will go to a Self Defense class with Ty, and she'll do all this stuff with my little sister, and she'll buy them anything, but the closest I've been to my mom in the last year was last Saturday, and we cleaned house together. Thats it.

I'm ranting now...whoops.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Well this is a rant, so go ahead vent.


----------



## PhilipPhish (Mar 6, 2011)

But yeah, my mom spoils my sisters...I get nothing... (Sad Face)

Today I want to go to the pet store, so hopefully we can and I might actually be able to afford something with the $7 left over from when I payed my phone bill...>:| I need to buy Philip a new light bulb so I can take pictures of his new tank set up... I rearranged him and Tigger's tanks last week.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

PhilipPhish, it sounds like ALL of you need some family counseling to work out some issues. I'm really rather worried about you now. Is there someone whom you trust who you can talk to about some of the problems you're having?


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

A sschool counselor or something?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yeah, like Neil said. A school counselor, a church counselor of you attend a church or something like that.


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

laughing said:


> That is very disturbing... You should see the look on my face...
> 
> Behavior like that, without any remorse, is a huge red flag. That's how serial killers start.. It shows compulsive behavior, a damaged concious, and the ability to be violent without feeling guilty over it. You will see this show up when she interacts with other children, will probably start getting in trouble at school, will begin to become more socially reserved, etc.
> 
> ...


i cant really see too much how would those 2 be counseled aside from forcing them to consider the fish their best friends. if they humanise the fish its more likely to produce some good results. that aside they could be banned from pets until they mature enough. i wonder if there's such thing as pet boot camp..


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

nel3 said:


> i cant really see too much how would those 2 be counseled aside from forcing them to consider the fish their best friends. if they humanise the fish its more likely to produce some good results. that aside they could be banned from pets until they mature enough. i wonder if there's such thing as pet boot camp..


 The little girl began abusing the dog because she knows her sister can't tell her to stop.

That is a sign of someone needing serious help.


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

Arashi Takamine said:


> The little girl began abusing the dog because she knows her sister can't tell her to stop.
> 
> That is a sign of someone needing serious help.


that's heartless of her. it would be nice to see someone do the same to her. its disturbing to see that because its not enforced, she came to the conclusion that it was tolerated.


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

nel3 said:


> that's heartless of her. it would be nice to see someone do the same to her. its disturbing to see that because its not enforced, she came to the conclusion that it was tolerated.


 A yaoi paddle to the behind would be appropraite. Seriously a kid like that needs to be punished be it with grounding or a whack to the behind. My dog bit me when she was a year old so my dad (baka he is) told me to bite her back.

Grandpa caught me and punished me. Never did it again.


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

Arashi Takamine said:


> A yaoi paddle to the behind would be appropraite. Seriously a kid like that needs to be punished be it with grounding or a whack to the behind. My dog bit me when she was a year old so my dad (baka he is) told me to bite her back.
> 
> Grandpa caught me and punished me. Never did it again.


agreed, all hail corporal punishment!


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

nel3 said:


> agreed, all hail corporal punishment!


 I only agree with it because of what she's up to. OP's mom and dad may have a totally different view.


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

i find corporal abuse a bit on the edge of morality but sometimes words aren't enough to get the point through.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

nel3 said:


> i find corporal abuse a bit on the edge of morality but sometimes words aren't enough to get the point through.


I don't think anybody is talking about "abuse" here - just an old fashioned smack on the hind end. 

One thing I have been wondering about for more than a few years now. Since spanking (and I DO mean spanking, NOT beating) a child has been outlawed/ frowned upon since it just teaches our children violence, why are our children so VIOLENT nowadays????!!!!!


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Could be the video games...or the toy guns and stuff...


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Neil D said:


> Could be the video games...or the toy guns and stuff...


C'mon - you MAY have a point about video games, but the parents SHOULD be deciding which games kids can play. 

As far as toy guns? They have been around FOREVER!!!! When I was a kid in the 1950's (yeah, I'm old) Westerns were the thing on TV and EVERYBODY played Cowboys & Indians and had toy guns. Just sayin'......


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

Lion Mom said:


> I don't think anybody is talking about "abuse" here - just an old fashioned smack on the hind end.
> 
> One thing I have been wondering about for more than a few years now. Since spanking (and I DO mean spanking, NOT beating) a child has been outlawed/ frowned upon since it just teaches our children violence, why are our children so VIOLENT nowadays????!!!!!


 sorry if you got a bit confused/misunderstood at how i posted the words. i did mean that spanking should be suitable in some cases but nothing like leather straps to smack hands and what not.


----------



## Shimizoki (Jul 8, 2011)

We were hit with lengths of bamboo as a child... my brother had one break on his backside once. even that I don't consider abuse.


----------



## PhilipPhish (Mar 6, 2011)

like I said, my sister has gotten nothing more then a spanken.i've been thrown over couches once or twice. idk...


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

A bowl?!?!


----------



## PhilipPhish (Mar 6, 2011)

yes blue, a bowl...


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Lion Mom said:


> C'mon - you MAY have a point about video games, but the parents SHOULD be deciding which games kids can play.
> 
> As far as toy guns? They have been around FOREVER!!!! When I was a kid in the 1950's (yeah, I'm old) Westerns were the thing on TV and EVERYBODY played Cowboys & Indians and had toy guns. Just sayin'......


I'm not talking about only kids, I'm talking about humanity in general. Humans are a violent species, and I feel it can lead to mutual annihilation or our species. (That means bettas) If there is a WWIII, we're screwed.


----------



## PhilipPhish (Mar 6, 2011)

I concur Neil... WWIII would be an epic fail for us.


----------

